# How to best report ACPI checksum error to vendor?



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 23, 2010)

I am setting up another new system, and on startup it reports:


```
...
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 46, should be 43 (20100121/tbutils-354)
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
...
```

This is on 8-STABLE cvsup'd as of this afternoon.

I assume this is a BIOS problem and not a FreeBSD problem?

If that is the case, can an ACPI guru tell me something concise to report to the motherboard vendor? While I have a very good relationship with them (lotsa boards), they don't know a lot about FreeBSD and just saying "my FreeBSD boot reports a checksum error" won't get me past front-line support.

Rather than take up storage here, I've put the dmesg and acpidump ASL on my web server:

dmesg.txt
acpidump.txt

If any additional info is needed, just let me know and I'll post it.

BTW, this is that giant server I've been asking other questions about. You might be interested in looking at the dmesg even if you can't help with this specific problem. :e


----------



## carlton_draught (Apr 24, 2011)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> I am setting up another new system, and on startup it reports:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I get something very similar.


```
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x6F, should be 0x6C (20101013/tbutils-354)
```

I wonder if it has something to do with this, which is apparently no problem?

FWIW I also am getting the following errors:

```
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
```


```
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
```


```
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
```


----------



## aragon (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll be delighted to be wrong on this, but frankly I think the BIOS writers who let those errors get into public release code don't care to fix them either.


----------

